# Fifty-Five HD VOD Programs downloaded so far?



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I've had my 922 now for a couple weeks, and I can't believe how many VOD programs this thing has downloaded to the hard drive in that time.

Right now, I have *FIFTY-FIVE* *HD *movies available for instant viewing, VOD, stored on my drive. At like 1.5 hours average or so, we're talking well over 80 hours of HD recorded to my hard drive, using space I'll never be able to access.

That's great for a person who likes VOD, but man, I personally don't like losing that much space for VOD content. It's obvious Dish must really make $ on this, devoting so much space to it, and there's even a new button now on the remote that takes you right to the VOD movies.

I've had it show up to four 1080p programs available at once, but it seems to change those often, right now only one showing, but all movies are HD They do need to add a preview option for the movies; I think this would increase viewer-ship. Got a buddy with Time Warner's latest DVR, and it has some really nice VOD options, previews, etc.

I can't remember the max # of movies my 722 would download, but it was nowhere near this many.

I'll let y'all know if it keeps going, it added three new ones last night.

So if you like VOD, you'll love the 922! lol


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think this was pretty much known going in... The 922 was advertised as having a 1TB drive built-in, but we never saw any indications that this meant a lot more user space.

Quite the contrary, we figured all along that close to half would be reserved for those VOD movies.

The way I look at it... Dish isn't taking any space away from me, because that space was never mine to begin with.

Would I like more space? Sure! But I can (eventually on the 922) use an external drive for archiving to serve that purpose.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The on screen DVR info tells me 49% of my drive is used for 35 movies plus 36 TV programs, the vast majority of which are 1 hour each. The Dish Remote Access tells me I have 56 hours and 25 minutes remaining. Guess I need to stop working in the yard so much and start watching the TV box  I conclude from the above that the 1T probably equates to "100 hours of HD". But we all know, or at least I hope we do that not every hour of HD equals every other hour of HD in file size. And rarely does a 1 hour program use 1 hour of space as determined by the Dish algorithm for determining space used/available.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, even with all that space used for VOD, I had > 100 hours of HD space available to me before I started using it up...

This isn't a big complaint by me really, especially once they fully activate the external HD options (which IS coming, right?)

If you have > 100 hours on your DVR, you're saving too much... assuming an archive device is available, that is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In theory we should see all the standard options for EHD archiving on the 922 at some point:

1. Transfer from EHD to 922
2. Transfer to EHD from 922
3. Playback/Delete on EHD without having to transfer

Not sure when we will see those, but it should be in the works.

Now, what I'm curious about... is IF we'll also ever see:

4. Record directly to EHD
5. Ability to connect more than 1 EHD at the same time

Only option #1 right now, but I'd like to think #2 and #3 are "soon".

In dream world am also hoping to hear #4 and #5 eventually too... because they should be able to do them both... but I've heard nothing on those at this point.


----------



## robertlaird (Feb 22, 2004)

VOD

I got my 922 today and did not agree to the VOD Eula.

It talked about your internet usage. I am not metered byt seamed like a good way to keep my hard drive empty :hurah:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

That hard drive space is going to be reserved and unusable by you anyway. What does it matter?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

robertlaird said:


> VOD
> 
> I got my 922 today and did not agree to the VOD Eula.
> 
> It talked about your internet usage. I am not metered byt seamed like a good way to keep my hard drive empty :hurah:


That really only applies to DishOnline downloadable events anyway... Those VOD like channel 501/1 are transferred via satellite overnight and will fill up your hard drive anyway.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, I'm talking about the VOD stuff that is automatically downloaded to your hard drive at night, shows up on channel 501 or 1, or if you go to "Dish On Demand" using the lower right remote button.

DishOnline is completely different; it downloads content via the internet after you select it. All that message you didn't agree to is them telling you some ISP's have bandwidth limits in which you may exceed if you use DishOnline, and they are not responsible if you do.

BTW, I'm up to fifty-seven HD movies in VOD, lol. How high can it go!

Actually, I was looking at some movies I actually recorded lately, and with the current compression, a 1.5 hour movie can be only about 3GB on disk (HD Cinemax). Multiple by the 57 movies i have, and that's still only using <200GB of disk space.


----------



## robertlaird (Feb 22, 2004)

talked last night to advanced tech to fix my PIP and he confirmed HD space is reserved for VOD


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, my VOD seems to have stopped at 57 HD movies, two of which are 1080p at the moment. I'll keep watching.

Regarding the available space, right now I have 71 various recordings, all in HD, and it says I'm 29% full. Some is reserved, but there is quite a bit left over for the user. With MP4 compression, you can fit a LOT of HD video on a 1TB drive it seems.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Just made an interesting discovery; on the "Watch Now" VOD screen, it defaults to "Movies" category in which I have 58 HD movies right now available.

I discovered it also has a 2nd category of "TV shows", and 30 TV shows downloaded now, and available for Instant viewing, and all of them are free, many in HD.

This was a pleasant surprise I guess, they're actually making some free content available.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

My record so far: 63 HD movies, and 36 TV shows downloaded. There are even two 1080p $.99-cent movies in there right now.

Most are $6.99 however, which is way high IMO, with Redbox getting so popular and easy to find.

Watch a few $6.99 PPV's and your bill can get sky high, FAST. At $.99 I'd probably watch the heck out of them.


----------

